# equivalent of Appletalk over TCP/IP on OSX?



## aluminum (Jan 14, 2003)

My wife has an OSX machine at work and one at home. She'd like to be able to transfer file between the two.

In OS9, that was fairly easy + secure via Appletalk over TCP/IP. Is there an equivalent in OSX, or do I need to stick with a .mac or ftp solution?


----------



## gumse (Jan 15, 2003)

In "Connect to Server" , enter the IP of the other Mac like this:  afp://192.168.1.100


----------



## aluminum (Jan 15, 2003)

so, is that actually AT over TCP/IP then? If so, there aren't any huge security concerns, correct?

The only other catch...now that I think about it...is that this is behind a router. Not sure if that will affect anything or not, though...


----------



## gumse (Jan 15, 2003)

Yes this is AT over TCP/IP , i don't know anything about the security concerns though.

The question about the router depends on where the router is. If the client Mac is behind a router it should work ok, but if the server is behind a router you would have to enable inbound mapping on the router to reach the server.


----------



## aluminum (Jan 15, 2003)

Do you know what port AT uses...or would it just be your regular web traffic port, as it's TCP/IP (but then, why would I have to open it up then?)

Sorry for the naive questions!


----------



## rhg (Jan 15, 2003)

AFP (Appletalk File Protokol) uses tcp port 548.


----------



## fokman (Jan 15, 2003)

you can tunnel AFP over ssh to make it (more) secure. That's what i do when i need to acces my home computer from work. Go to the terminal and type:
ssh yourname@your_ip_addres -L 5480:127.0.0.1:548
now type your password. Now you have a secure tunnel. Do command-k
and connect to afp://127.0.0.1:5480
you now have acces to your home machine!
you need to be sure you have Remote Logine enabled(Sharing control panel) and that your home machine is not behind a nat/firewall (in which case it's still possible but a different story)


----------



## aluminum (Jan 15, 2003)

hmm...I am behind a router dising DHCP IPs.


----------



## fokman (Jan 16, 2003)

in that case you have to portforward on the router. What router do you have? hardware/linux/bsd/mac?


----------

